# "the shoe never fits in the dark..." - Amy Speace



## motcon (Sep 20, 2003)

more people hie. i'm more drawn to the second crop, but the first has some decent information, i think. iono. thoughts?


























f100
hie@200
#25 filter
deved in xtol
selenium toned


----------



## terri (Sep 21, 2003)

It's a toss-up for me.   The loooooong strands of hair make more visual sense on the first crop, as your eye follows them right to the flowers, but it's nothing that disturbs in the second crop, really.   

Nice!


----------



## oriecat (Sep 21, 2003)

I like the first one of those two, but I would prefer a tighter crop while still keeping some of the flowers, like this:


----------



## Tyjax (Sep 23, 2003)

My eye prefers the first for an entirely different reason. The model has a lovely shaped head and it adds symetry to see the whole head IMHO.


----------



## Dew (Sep 23, 2003)

i like the first photo better, by the flowers being there, it adds more of a story ... more "juice" (as my hubby would say) to the portrait ... sorta adds a different element

the second one leaves me wondering, "what is she looking at?" ... i want to see more


----------



## metroshane (Sep 24, 2003)

I like the second.


----------

